# help ID a stingray??



## panther boy (Aug 5, 2011)

can someone tell me exactly what this is and the approx value??
thanks


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 6, 2011)

that is a black fryday krate. sold in 2004? by schwinn. it is a repop and would bge worth more parting out.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Tom,It's a Wal-Mart exclusive Classic Sting-Ray.They were sold on Black Friday 2007 and look like a Schwinn Krate,that's where the above name BFK Krate comes from.They were $88.00 on B/F but they didn't sell too good and were discounted to about $52.00 near me. I have 2 and my kids loved 'em,they just collect dust these days. I have a 15 y/o nephew that got one new with my kids and he still rides and loves it,rust and all! I see a lot of crazy prices for them today but would never pay more than $150.00,they just aren't made all that well.

Pat


----------



## panther boy (Aug 6, 2011)

*Bfk*

Thanks Guys, the seller wanted $75, but I don't want to part out repops--I Learned something.


----------

